# Petition to allow EV Classes in the NHRA!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

We need more support guys, the NHRA is taking this under consideration. 

Wouldn't you like to visit the track one day to watch an all out EV Drag Racing Series being Sanctioned by the NHRA with press from around the World?

The NHRA would take full control of EV Drag Racing and promote it next to their other Big Series like The Summit and Lucas Oil. It's time EV Drag Racing leaves the grassroot groups and hits primetime!


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

After years they finnaly let electric powered jr dragsters in last nov, keep up the fight .


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

jr dragster said:


> After years they finnaly let electric powered jr dragsters in last nov, keep up the fight .


Thanks!

In August 2000, Bill Dube, who was NEDRA's Technical Director at the time, wrote up the rules for the EPJDs for the NHRA. Bill came up with the max voltage of 144 nominal. That voltage keeps us competitive with the older Jr kids. After the electric jrs were written in, subsequent NEDRA Board members including Roderick Wilde lobbied the NHRA to allow them to race the gassers.

In 2003, Brent Singleton was the first to get a NEDRA record with his 48 volt Jr. Brent now races electrics on the Salt Flats.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR Director
http://www.nedra.com
[email protected]


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I find it ironic that a NEDRA official would support this petition since the President of NEDRA publicly attacked the NHRA on an open forum the EVDL for wanting to make a profit. Bill Dube did forward some ideas for safety rules and regulations to the NHRA, but the NHRA is the official Corporation that designed and published them in their rulebook. NEDRA has NO ownership of these rules and regulations, they are owned by the NHRA.

The NHRA has given permission to ECEDRS /IEDRA to publish these rules and regulations on our websites. I am glad you "Chip" support such a petition. What will happen to NEDRA once the NHRA publishes classes for EV Drag Racing? I recommend NEDRA restructure into the West Coast Electric Drag Racing Series or something similar. NEDRA's classes will no longer be needed. 

Good Luck!

Ron Adamowicz



nedrapr said:


> Thanks!
> 
> In August 2000, Bill Dube, who was NEDRA's Technical Director at the time, wrote up the rules for the EPJDs for the NHRA. Bill came up with the max voltage of 144 nominal. That voltage keeps us competitive with the older Jr kids. After the electric jrs were written in, subsequent NEDRA Board members including Roderick Wilde lobbied the NHRA to allow them to race the gassers.
> 
> ...


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I find it ironic that a NEDRA official would support this petition since the President of NEDRA publicly attacked the NHRA on an open forum the EVDL for wanting to make a profit. Bill Dube did forward some ideas for safety rules and regulations to the NHRA, but the NHRA is the official Corporation that designed and published them in their rulebook. NEDRA has NO ownership of these rules and regulations, they are owned by the NHRA.
> 
> The NHRA has given permission to ECEDRS /IEDRA to publish these rules and regulations on our websites. I am glad you "Chip" support such a petition. What will happen to NEDRA once the NHRA publishes classes for EV Drag Racing? I recommend NEDRA restructure into the West Coast Electric Drag Racing Series or something similar. NEDRA's classes will no longer be needed.
> 
> ...


Hey Ron, 

I was thanking "Jr Dragster" for his "thanks" for getting the J-U-N-I-O-R-S accepted into the NHRA. It was a big effort to get that accomplished. It was more then just a few ideas submitted. There were discussions back and forth between Bill and the NHRA to get it done. 

Of course NEDRA claims no ownership to the rules but NEDRA has played an important role in getting electrics accepted into the rules and to race the gassers.

We're actually glad there is no mention of NEDRA in the NHRA rules section of the rulebook. We want electrics to be seamlessly integrated into the NHRA like they belong there. But it looks good on our resume to play a vital role in making that happen.

The reason you were able to get onto the race track with your Camaro was the result of NEDRA's efforts to get electrics into the rulebook. And we're working with the NHRA now on some other details to make it even better.

Chip


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a new name for NEDRA, "Flip-Flop" Association. One day you bash the NHRA and the next your praising them! LMFAO!



nedrapr said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> I was thanking "Jr Dragster" for his "thanks" for getting the J-U-N-I-O-R-S accepted into the NHRA. It was a big effort to get that accomplished. It was more then just a few ideas submitted. There were discussions back and forth between Bill and the NHRA to get it done.
> 
> ...


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I find it ironic that a NEDRA official would support this petition since the President of NEDRA publicly attacked the NHRA on an open forum the EVDL for wanting to make a profit. Bill Dube did forward some ideas for safety rules and regulations to the NHRA, but the NHRA is the official Corporation that designed and published them in their rulebook. NEDRA has NO ownership of these rules and regulations, they are owned by the NHRA.
> 
> The NHRA has given permission to ECEDRS /IEDRA to publish these rules and regulations on our websites. I am glad you "Chip" support such a petition. What will happen to NEDRA once the NHRA publishes classes for EV Drag Racing? I recommend NEDRA restructure into the West Coast Electric Drag Racing Series or something similar. NEDRA's classes will no longer be needed.
> 
> ...


Ron catch a clue. The NEDRA folks have been with this for over 10 years in trying to get electrics accepted into the big time racing scene. When back room talks don't get anywhere you just have to go prove your point and make the cars fast and get them to the track. We're there now and people are talking. Don't pretend you had anything to do with getting EPJD's allowed to run on the tracks, or being able to compete head to head with their gasser counterparts, or drawing up any kind of rule whatsoever that the NHRA has long since accepted word for word as their own standard for electric vehicle safety.

If you haven't noticed the NHRA already has classifications for its race vehicles. The idea here is not to have a separate class system for electrics. If they opened that door today how many people would be flooding the staging lanes to run the this big EV series you are talking about? Just like the rest of us race against our "gas counterparts" the NHRA is likely to just open existing classes to include electric motors in the Power Train rules section.

And so if you look carefully, because the basic safety standards were accepted by the NHRA as NEDRA offered them, NEDRA has built its "classification" system around the structure the NHRA already has. So if and when the NHRA and IHRA lift the restrictions on vehicles that they only be powered by ICE's then the existing classifications NEDRA already has in place will just fit right in. If you think you are going to dictate some off the wall class structure like "full size car" class or "upside down Red Camaro" class to the NHRA I can predict what their response to you will be.

And do you want to know what will happen to NEDRA once they do start incorporating into their race series? Nothing at all. NEDRA has a stated mission and will continue to support that mission. We keep the records for the electric dragsters, plain and simple. I do not believe the NHRA or IHRA will keep the historical records for our cars. They do not do it for their cars. If you haven't noticed we have been trying too to get electrics accepted into the sanctioned motor sports arena. When that happens we will win. Its what we want. As I have stated in the past we are non-profit and the NHRA is not. There is no problem in making that distinction and it is not a bash on them because they want to make money. We don't want to to BE that business that does all the money making and glitz events. But we will be a part of them. 

In fact we already are. Most all of our member racers race at an NHRA or IHRA sanctioned track. Most all of them race against the gas crowd. Very few of them fight with other electrics over who has the fastest red full bodied street car that weighs more or less than a fully laden swallow. In fact its is still such a small group, EV Drag Racers, that we usually tend to help each other out to make our cars better and faster. I haven't once heard you come on and help a newbie with their weight and balance issues, or pack assembly questions, or charging methods, or how to comply with the NHRA roll bar standards, or how to keep from breaking something on a drive line and crashing into a wall. Yes some have had mistakes in design and judgement, had accidents, blown things up, ruined a part because of misuse etc and etc. But usually the way to learn from those things is to talk about them in an objective manner to determine root causes and explain for the benefit of others so they do not have to make the same mistakes.

Its a nice ploy to act surprised that NEDRA would support a petition to the NHRA to open up electric classes. In fact that is what we do. And we have been doing it for over 10 years. But people signing an online petition is not going to do it. You should rather make a petition to the people to go out and build an electric dragster. Help them build it. Foster the desire they have to want to be a part of the change that is coming. I guarantee you your online petition will go nowhere to influence the NHRA. But if instead of 1000 signatures like you are seeking, you instead got 1000 electric dragsters to show up at the tracks, then that my friend will make the impression we need.

We do not need to join your two man show to make a difference. We have already made a difference and will continue to do so.

Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have a new name for NEDRA, "Flip-Flop" Association. One day you bash the NHRA and the next your praising them! LMFAO!


You "say" we've bashed the NHRA. But would you care to prove that? I would challenge you to find the single post you are referring to where I talked about the NHRA being in it like a big business to make money and how that affects their decision making processes on what to do and not do. Post that back here so everyone can see what you are talking about when your throw out that vague comment. You might find that my comments was more about you trying to come on the scene and trying to force us to change the way we operate so that we could accommodate your desire to be in it to "make bank". In that response I told you we were not in this for the money like the NHRA. Sure I have my own ideas and opinions of big business. But never once did I say they shouldn't be allowed to operate. You need to grow up Ron and figure out that what NEDRA is doing has been happening and will continue to happen. You are not going to be the big savoir that brings us out of the dark ages of gas car racing and shed the electric light on the orchestra. Sure race your car, shiny side up and sticky side down, you'll get a few folks to remember you. Flip your car first time out and many more will remember you. But keep blabing your hate and discontent here and history will remember you.

Mike


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

When are you going to start proving yourself as a leader and not a cry baby? In the time you have been President of NEDRA the organization has moved backwards not forwards. You FAILED to have the NEDRA Nationals, you FAILED to have an event in Florida. 

I have spoken with the NHRA, they do not like the attitude some of your Directors carry against the NHRA, including you. You have publicly attacked the NHRA, they want nothing to do with NEDRA. When they publish their classes (which will be added to the current classes) for electric racing it will be much different than your current NEDRA classes. In 10 years NEDRA has accomplished very little. You hold a few events and call your organization a great leader, that is a joke. Try traveling across the Country to support EV Drag Racing, then you can talk. 

You attack my Camaro, I have accomplished more in one year than any NEDRA Director has even done. You do not have one car in the USA that can beat me, what about that junk Pinto you race? What about Wayland? What about Rodrick? I have schooled you all. Oli has a fast car in the UK, but it is only 1600 lbs. 

In regards to helping fellow ev drag racers, I have been training classes at three different Colleges here in Connecticut, all three will be racing at our May 18, event. All I see on the NEDRA forum is pissing matches, your board drove Dennis Berube away from NEDRA. You seem to always attack gentlemen with money, Jack for one, are you upset that you have a failed marriage and career? Stop hating and start leading.

It's funny how many of your members contact me and fill me in on all of NEDRA's problems. Many do not post their disagreements with the NEDRA board because they will be black balled and attacked. Such a great organization you run! LMFAO! 



electrabishi said:


> Ron catch a clue. The NEDRA folks have been with this for over 10 years in trying to get electrics accepted into the big time racing scene. When back room talks don't get anywhere you just have to go prove your point and make the cars fast and get them to the track. We're there now and people are talking. Don't pretend you had anything to do with getting EPJD's allowed to run on the tracks, or being able to compete head to head with their gasser counterparts, or drawing up any kind of rule whatsoever that the NHRA has long since accepted word for word as their own standard for electric vehicle safety.
> 
> If you haven't noticed the NHRA already has classifications for its race vehicles. The idea here is not to have a separate class system for electrics. If they opened that door today how many people would be flooding the staging lanes to run the this big EV series you are talking about? Just like the rest of us race against our "gas counterparts" the NHRA is likely to just open existing classes to include electric motors in the Power Train rules section.
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I say YOU have attacked the NHRA on the EVDL, do you need to see your own post again?



electrabishi said:


> You "say" we've bashed the NHRA. But would you care to prove that? I would challenge you to find the single post you are referring to where I talked about the NHRA being in it like a big business to make money and how that affects their decision making processes on what to do and not do. Post that back here so everyone can see what you are talking about when your throw out that vague comment. You might find that my comments was more about you trying to come on the scene and trying to force us to change the way we operate so that we could accommodate your desire to be in it to "make bank". In that response I told you we were not in this for the money like the NHRA. Sure I have my own ideas and opinions of big business. But never once did I say they shouldn't be allowed to operate. You need to grow up Ron and figure out that what NEDRA is doing has been happening and will continue to happen. You are not going to be the big savoir that brings us out of the dark ages of gas car racing and shed the electric light on the orchestra. Sure race your car, shiny side up and sticky side down, you'll get a few folks to remember you. Flip your car first time out and many more will remember you. But keep blabing your hate and discontent here and history will remember you.
> 
> Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

electrabishi said:


> ..... I would challenge you to find the single post you are referring to ....





LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I say YOU have attacked the NHRA on the EVDL, do you need to see your own post again?


Did I use too many words in one sentence for you?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I will dig it out for you, since your memory is not well. By the way, the rose tats are hilarious I have never seen a country boy with roses on his back!



electrabishi said:


> Did I use too many words in one sentence for you?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I guess you forgot this post:

"You claim to be such a good businessman and have stated goals of making bank 
and profiting. You would fit right in with the NHRA I'm sure. They 
actually do not care for electric racing and have been unashamed to keep us 
down, with the seeming goal to make money. I am not worried nor threatened 
by your actions. You seem to be following the path of another EV swindler 
that I know of who is still trying to make out with many of his customers 
hard earned money. But with his motives known to the public, as stated by 
himself, every word that comes out of his mouth is another length of rope 
that will hang him." 

http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Nhra-td3476327.html



electrabishi said:


> Did I use too many words in one sentence for you?


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I guess you forgot this post:
> 
> "You claim to be such a good businessman and have stated goals of making bank
> and profiting. You would fit right in with the NHRA I'm sure. They
> ...



True statements, mostly about you, but true nonetheless. But if that's all you got on me slamming the NHRA then you need to lay off the whiskey a bit.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

So, you call me a "swindler" and your the one who worked for the biggest. You attack me for wanting to make a profit to pay our Directors, and then compare me to the NHRA saying that is a bad thing. That was plenty enough to piss them off.

Let's do some comparisons, I am happily married with two sons and I own A+ BBB Rated Company here in CT. You are divorced, have a failing career and buried NEDRA. It's time Mike looks in the mirror. 



electrabishi said:


> True statements, mostly about you, but true nonetheless. But if that's all you got on me slamming the NHRA then you need to lay off the whiskey a bit.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

You still avoided answering why NEDRA did very little this year? Oh' yes I forgot, it's your idea of having other members do your work for you. It's called be lazy, and a failure!



electrabishi said:


> True statements, mostly about you, but true nonetheless. But if that's all you got on me slamming the NHRA then you need to lay off the whiskey a bit.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> So, you call me a "swindler" and your the one who worked for the biggest. You attack me for wanting to make a profit to pay our Directors, and then compare me to the NHRA saying that is a bad thing. That was plenty enough to piss them off.
> 
> Let's do some comparisons, I am happily married with two sons and I own A+ BBB Rated Company here in CT. You are divorced, have a failing career and buried NEDRA. It's time Mike looks in the mirror.


Happily divorced, career has never been better and NEDRA is not buried. Not that it has anything to do with this forum Ron. Don't you have any valid points to make?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, you called me a "swindler", that is an attack which is a lie. My business is very well known here in CT and is rated A+ by BBB, that should speak for itself. Your life has been nothing but job "jumping" so thats speaks for itself.

The real point here is what happened to NEDRA this year? You still have not answered my questions, do I need to go slower? 



electrabishi said:


> Happily divorced, career has never been better and NEDRA is not buried. Not that it has anything to do with this forum Ron. Don't you have any valid points to make?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

Can we leave it here? We both look like fools throwing jabs at each other. Let's move forward with racing.

Ron


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The real point here is what happened to NEDRA this year?


What happened to this? 



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have decided to restructure ECEDRA into the East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series. We will no longer post classes or record race times, we now recognize NEDRA as the official record keeping organization for all EV drag racing.
> 
> ECEDRS will concentrate all our efforts into securing race events throughout the East Coast of USA. Here is some tidbits from our new website:
> 
> ...


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Mike,
> 
> You still avoided answering why NEDRA did very little this year? Oh' yes I forgot, it's your idea of having other members do your work for you. It's called be lazy, and a failure!


To the contrary Ron, since I accepted the nomination as NEDRA president there have been 32 new records posted. How many do you have posted since you started your two man show? We have many dedicated members who make that happen by building cars and bikes and racing them. Thats not a job I can do for them. But we nurture the comaraderie by having online forums for questions to be asked and answered and tips to be passed on. How many people do you have on your forum? Since I've been on we have received news that the NEDRA efforts of past members namely Dube, the Singletons (Kent and Brent) and others has finally born fruit and that our electric Junior Dragsters are now allowed to compete in the NHRA with their gas counterparts and not have to run in their own separate class with very few participants. We have had countless magazine articles and radio interviews and our members regularly receive local headline news about their efforts to promote the sport. We've instituted all new motorcycle classes with many records now posted since instituting them. We've branched out to 5 more countries where we have members racing, setting records and participating on our Board decisions. We have upgraded our Charter. We have upgraded our non-profit status and will soon be self sufficient in order to manage our own finances. This is a move with several changes that I have pushed since I came in. It was not as stable an arrangement as I would have liked when I got here. Each step has taken time. But its time me and the other Board members have spent countless hours on to get correct. In the process I wound up taking a break from my normal career to go down and help what would have been a great for the industry company selling all sorts of EV components as well as (at the time) one of our best controller products. As many know that didn't gone too well, and because of things I will either take credit for or blame for, however you want to look at it, those controllers are still a viable product and are in fact being pre-produced and now sitting on the shelf waiting for purchase. If not for that time spent out of my life and away from my career that product would be gone to the world. In the meantime of increasing our membership worldwide we ran into one that would self proclaim themselves a new NEDRA Chapter, proceed to tell us how were were all ass holes, stole and butchered our members artwork from the website without permission , then proceeded on a smear and slander campaign that continues to this day. I have wasted more time on this ass hole than I would care too, but I will not let him to continue to tell lies and spread hate and discontent among the people who are wanting to see these changes coming. This ass hole thought we weren't moving fast enough and said to hell with us he would sink us and do this all on his own. So I ask you again Ron, how many records have your members posted since you started? How many "chapters" do you have around the world? How many classes do you have posted on your website besides the "full size" class in which you run and are the lone "Racing holder" ? How many "National's" EVents have you pulled together? Whats the farthest you have ever driven to race your car for a weekend? How many people have you even answered a technical question for on any of these lists?

Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Mike,
> 
> Can we leave it here? We both look like fools throwing jabs at each other. Let's move forward with racing.
> 
> Ron


sorry... did not see this before the last post.

But yes we can leave it if you would agree not to try to take limelite from others who have worked hard to get us where we are.

If you want to proceed on with your own endeavours and want to try for a breakthrough with the establishment then by all means please do so. But please try to keep out the innuendo about NEDRA somehow failing to proceed. And at least acknowledge that there have been those before me that have taken part and credit for where we are now.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree, and do respect the past accomplishments of others. If the attacks from your association would stop we would get along just fine. As, you, I do have a temper and will post my side of the story when attacked.

All your organization needs to do is not attack each post ECEDRS publishes, that goes for here and the EVDL. If you were to look at the past few months we have backed off NEDRA, but NEDRA has not.



electrabishi said:


> sorry... did not see this before the last post.
> 
> But yes we can leave it if you would agree not to try to take limelite from others who have worked hard to get us where we are.
> 
> If you want to proceed on with your own endeavours and want to try for a breakthrough with the establishment then by all means please do so. But please try to keep out the innuendo about NEDRA somehow failing to proceed. And at least acknowledge that there have been those before me that have taken part and credit for where we are now.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I agree, and do respect the past accomplishments of others. If the attacks from your association would stop we would get along just fine. As, you, I do have a temper and will post my side of the story when attacked.
> 
> All your organization needs to do is not attack each post ECEDRS publishes, that goes for here and the EVDL. If you were to look at the past few months we have backed off NEDRA, but NEDRA has not.


OK. We'll see how it goes. But when I look back on this thread I saw a pretty cordial post by Chip about the history behind the accomplishment. Then the very next post I see you beginning the attacks again. I'm all for keeping things cordial, as long as we can keep them cordial.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Before we make a truce, I must answer this post.
Your Chapter around the World are just a name, no members. ECEDRS has 95 members around the World. ECEDRS has been in over 35 news articles and the New York Times. You call me an asshole, Mike please, save the computer gangsta talk unless you want to meet. You are no match for me, so please save the insults. You continue in this post to publish lies regarding our first communications, no one "stole" Chips work, the website was built to show support, but your cronies used it as an excuse to attack our goals, so enough with that lie. I have droven to Florida, Missouri, NY, NY, PA to promote EV Racing, how far did you drive?

We can continue this pissing match, or stop it here. But, I will not allow lies and threats to be posted. If your problem with me is personal, please let me know, we can handle it like big boys, I love a good fight. If your problem is with our organization, then let's discuss it like gentlemen and co-exist. Your choice, I am up for anything.



electrabishi said:


> To the contrary Ron, since I accepted the nomination as NEDRA president there have been 32 new records posted. How many do you have posted since you started your two man show? We have many dedicated members who make that happen by building cars and bikes and racing them. Thats not a job I can do for them. But we nurture the comaraderie by having online forums for questions to be asked and answered and tips to be passed on. How many people do you have on your forum? Since I've been on we have received news that the NEDRA efforts of past members namely Dube, the Singletons (Kent and Brent) and others has finally born fruit and that our electric Junior Dragsters are now allowed to compete in the NHRA with their gas counterparts and not have to run in their own separate class with very few participants. We have had countless magazine articles and radio interviews and our members regularly receive local headline news about their efforts to promote the sport. We've instituted all new motorcycle classes with many records now posted since instituting them. We've branched out to 5 more countries where we have members racing, setting records and participating on our Board decisions. We have upgraded our Charter. We have upgraded our non-profit status and will soon be self sufficient in order to manage our own finances. This is a move with several changes that I have pushed since I came in. It was not as stable an arrangement as I would have liked when I got here. Each step has taken time. But its time me and the other Board members have spent countless hours on to get correct. In the process I wound up taking a break from my normal career to go down and help what would have been a great for the industry company selling all sorts of EV components as well as (at the time) one of our best controller products. As many know that didn't gone too well, and because of things I will either take credit for or blame for, however you want to look at it, those controllers are still a viable product and are in fact being pre-produced and now sitting on the shelf waiting for purchase. If not for that time spent out of my life and away from my career that product would be gone to the world. In the meantime of increasing our membership worldwide we ran into one that would self proclaim themselves a new NEDRA Chapter, proceed to tell us how were were all ass holes, stole and butchered our members artwork from the website without permission , then proceeded on a smear and slander campaign that continues to this day. I have wasted more time on this ass hole than I would care too, but I will not let him to continue to tell lies and spread hate and discontent among the people who are wanting to see these changes coming. This ass hole thought we weren't moving fast enough and said to hell with us he would sink us and do this all on his own. So I ask you again Ron, how many records have your members posted since you started? How many "chapters" do you have around the world? How many classes do you have posted on your website besides the "full size" class in which you run and are the lone "Racing holder" ? How many "National's" EVents have you pulled together? Whats the farthest you have ever driven to race your car for a weekend? How many people have you even answered a technical question for on any of these lists?
> 
> Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Before we make a truce, I must answer this post.
> Your Chapter around the World are just a name, no members. ECEDRS has 95 members around the World. ECEDRS has been in over 35 news articles and the New York Times. You call me an asshole, Mike please, save the computer gangsta talk unless you want to meet. You are no match for me, so please save the insults. You continue in this post to publish lies regarding our first communications, no one "stole" Chips work, the website was built to show support, but your cronies used it as an excuse to attack our goals, so enough with that lie. I have droven to Florida, Missouri, NY, NY, PA to promote EV Racing, how far did you drive?
> 
> We can continue this pissing match, or stop it here. But, I will not allow lies and threats to be posted. If your problem with me is personal, please let me know, we can handle it like big boys, I love a good fight. If your problem is with our organization, then let's discuss it like gentlemen and co-exist. Your choice, I am up for anything.



Fair enough.

I've hauled the car from Alaska, through Canada to Portland Oregon, twice with an additional side trip to the salt flats last summer. 11,500 miles. Other than that there are no closer strips for me to make it to with the car except my own local track.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This isn't officially a family forum, but I would like to think we can keep things tame enough that what gets posted here can be shown to younger people that may be watching. 

If it ends now, than please carry on. If not - this will be locked.


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have a new name for NEDRA, "Flip-Flop" Association. One day you bash the NHRA and the next your praising them! LMFAO!


Ron, where did I (Chip) said anything bad about the NHRA?

All I've been saying is we've worked with the NHRA to integrate safety rules and to get the Jrs accepted. You keep twisting my statements around.

We also help people new to drag racing understand the rules. When the NHRA dropped go-karts, years ago we dropped go-karts. Without complaint about the NHRA rules, John Wayland did a ton of stuff to his car to make it NHRA compliant as he got faster.

Bill Dube spent a year "working" with the NHRA on safety rules to get EVs into the rulebook. It involved long hours of conference calls, emails and individual telephone calls to NHRA officials to work with the NHRA to get EVs into the Jr and regular rulebook.

Our technical director Ken Koch has personally been to the NHRA offices to discuss improvements to the safety rules. 

Don't get the impression we just send an email saying, "Please consider this idea."


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Why are you posting on my thread? Why everytime an ECEDRS Official posts something whether here or on the EVDL you feel the need to blow smoke up NEDRA's azz? I have agreed not to comment when your association posts, can you be a man and do the same? I have a different story on how the NHRA received the safety rules and regulations, but who cares, this post is about a petition NOT NEDRA! If you need a pat on the back, please post on your own thread. 



nedrapr said:


> Ron, where did I (Chip) said anything bad about the NHRA?
> 
> All I've been saying is we've worked with the NHRA to integrate safety rules and to get the Jrs accepted. You keep twisting my statements around.
> 
> ...


----------



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The real point here is what happened to NEDRA this year? You still have not answered my questions, do I need to go slower?


What do you mean, "What happened to NEDRA this year." I personally organized and held two NEDRA events. One was an invite from a local track for our Capitol Amps event. It was a real small event with 5 cars but it was fun.

John Metric came all the way up from Texas to race in the Power of DC. And Lowell Simmons came all the way up from Florida. Plus people from the Northeast including Jeff Disinger, Dave Dehlman and Dave Cover. Our AutoCross event was filmed by MotorWeek and just aired a couple weeks ago. MotorWeek came to us. They originally wanted to cover the drag race but could only come out on Saturday which was the AutoCross.

When I advertise events that I organize I hold them unless there it's cancelled by rain. NEDRA doesn't fill a calendar to look impressive. We hold events that we can REALISTICALLY do. If it's not in the cards for a Nationals event then we won't hold it. There is always another time.

What happened to your Bob Rice event in September? I recall you had to cancel a few of your scheduled events or I haven't heard much about them.

NEDRA doesn't even need events to make us successful. NEDRA is set up so INDIVIDUAL MEMBERS can take their vehicles out on the track any day of the week to get a NEDRA record or make it into the 100 mph Club. Then I post their efforts on the web site. We've adjusted our rules so that members can get a record during a large NHRA or IHRA event even if they race only one day on Saturday and one day on Sunday. Before they had to have two timeslips on the same day. We changed it so it's for a event.

It's details like this that you and most people don't see, that make us a successful organization for members who want to be recognized for their performance on the track. I consider it my job to recognize our members efforts. Proof of that is on our homepage, our Records Page and the 100 mph Club.

You cannot deny NEDRA does not recognize our Member's accomplishments. Dennis Berube has received the Ed Rannberg award TWICE! We also have the 100 mph Club which has expanded to the 175 mph Club in addition to over 100 records.

Mike did a great outline of what we've done this year and has been a great leader protecting NEDRA's interests. We have several new members building cars and making improvements to their existing vehicles. And we had 32 Records this year.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay Little Chip,

Both your events had a few cars, wow! none of your events posted any times faster than my Camaro. You mention Dennis Berube, holy cow, he thinks most of you are idiots, that is why he is no longer involved in NEDRA. Who's hairball did you think I was using all year, yes it was Dennis Berube's out of his rail. What happen to your Nationals????? Still waiting for that answer???? What happen to your Florida Battery Beach Burnout????? Still waiting for those answers?????

Chip, I wish all EV Racing will progress, but your attacks on ECEDRS show your desperation. Grow up, go play with your scooters and back of ECEDRS.



nedrapr said:


> What do you mean, "What happened to NEDRA this year." I personally organized and held two NEDRA events. One was an invite from a local track for our Capitol Amps event. It was a real small event with 5 cars but it was fun.
> 
> John Metric came all the way up from Texas to race in the Power of DC. And Lowell Simmons came all the way up from Florida. Plus people from the Northeast including Jeff Disinger, Dave Dehlman and Dave Cover. Our AutoCross event was filmed by MotorWeek and just aired a couple weeks ago. MotorWeek came to us. They originally wanted to cover the drag race but could only come out on Saturday which was the AutoCross.
> 
> ...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Okay Little Chip,
> 
> Both your events had a few cars, wow! none of your events posted any times faster than my Camaro. You mention Dennis Berube, holy cow, he thinks most of you are idiots, that is why he is no longer involved in NEDRA. Who's hairball did you think I was using all year, yes it was Dennis Berube's out of his rail. What happen to your Nationals????? Still waiting for that answer???? What happen to your Florida Battery Beach Burnout????? Still waiting for those answers?????
> 
> Chip, I wish all EV Racing will progress, but your attacks on ECEDRS show your desperation. Grow up, go play with your scooters and back of ECEDRS.


Why don't you just call Chip a mouse again? You're still the bully that you were a year ago. I didn't see anything in Chip's post which I consider an attack on your organization let alone an attack on you personally or even an insult. You drag it into that realm with your posts. I've tried to be silent towards you for quite a while, thinking and hoping you'd either go away or change. I had a glimpse of hope with your announcement that you had changed into the ECEDRS. But apparently that was just another of your many hoax. I am convinced that you live for the controversy. Everywhere I see you post up, under whatever name you use, it turns into a flame war. And every time, you start it.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Major,

Mind your business. Why don't you question Mike's remarks calling me a swindler? You are part of the NEDRA cronies, so take a hike, I have plenty of friends and will not lose any sleep over your disapproval of me and ECEDRS. We are doing just fine with NEDRA guys like yourself nipping at our heels.

Ron Adamowicz



major said:


> Why don't you just call Chip a mouse again? You're still the bully that you were a year ago. I didn't see anything in Chip's post which I consider an attack on your organization let alone an attack on you personally or even an insult. You drag it into that realm with your posts. I've tried to be silent towards you for quite a while, thinking and hoping you'd either go away or change. I had a glimpse of hope with your announcement that you had changed into the ECEDRS. But apparently that was just another of your many hoax. I am convinced that you live for the controversy. Everywhere I see you post up, under whatever name you use, it turns into a flame war. And every time, you start it.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You attack NEDRA...



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have a new name for NEDRA, "Flip-Flop" Association. One day you bash the NHRA and the next your praising them! LMFAO!


and when then they defend themselves you whine like a little girl, complaining about NEDRA members posting in your thread. 



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Why are you posting on my thread? Why everytime an ECEDRS Official posts something whether here or on the EVDL you feel the need to blow smoke up NEDRA's azz? I have agreed not to comment when your association posts, can you be a man and do the same? I have a different story on how the NHRA received the safety rules and regulations, but who cares, this post is about a petition NOT NEDRA! If you need a pat on the back, please post on your own thread.


You complain about NEDRA members attacking Ecedrin, in the same thread you are attacking NEDRA. What a hypocrite!



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> All your organization needs to do is not attack each post ECEDRS publishes, that goes for here and the EVDL. If you were to look at the past few months we have backed off NEDRA, but NEDRA has not.


This post, from this very thread, seems especially relevant right now:



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Can we leave it here? We both look like fools throwing jabs at each other. Let's move forward with racing.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Major,
> 
> Mind your business.


Are you in charge of freedom of speech now? You post on public forums like this; anybody and everybody has a right to post an opinion. Like it or not.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

You computer gangsta's feel important now that you posted your hate for me? What a joke both of you are, get a life. You can attack me all day long, I'll be busy building EV Drag Cars and breaking records. You guys can stay busy attacking me and building nada.

If it matters I don't hate you for your personal attacks, I know it's just your anger at NEDRA for lack of progress being pointed my way.


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You computer gangsta's feel important now that you posted your hate for me? What a joke both of you are, get a life. You can attack me all day long, I'll be busy building EV Drag Cars and breaking records. You guys can stay busy attacking me and building nada.
> 
> If it matters I don't hate you for your personal attacks, I know it's just your anger at NEDRA for lack of progress being pointed my way.



Nice to see that you are above all the hate and personal attacks, Ron.


Later,
Keith
(now where is that tongue-in-cheek smilie?)


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

When people hate and look for reasons to attack someone it usually means they are unhappy with themselves or just plain jealous. 



kek_63 said:


> Nice to see that you are above all the hate and personal attacks, Ron.
> 
> 
> Later,
> ...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

And we're done.....


----------

